# USA 1 fire truck question?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Does any one here have a diagram or info on how to take the chassis apart it seems frozen and I want an idea before I rip it a part I love the little brass bell I picked up a new light for the engine so any help much appreciated
:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Those are worm gears in there. If won't spin free without power being applied. Just a little bit of info if you didnt know this. 

Sorry if you were aware. Sometimes the smallest things get by the best of us.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

US1 chassis are funny. You cannot spin the motor over by turning the wheels!! Because of the worm gear set up, trying to force the motor to turn can mess up the worm or axle gear, and the only replacements are from other used US1 trucks!!

Try turning the armature to get it spinning, and put power to it. it might just need to get moving. 

I can't help much with taking the chassis out of the body. All I can do is guess. If it's anything like the dump truck, it should just pull out with gentle pressure on the sides. I'm also unsure of what makes the bell do it's thing. I would just go slow and pay attention to what is where as it comes apart.

The for sure thing though is don't try to force the back wheels to turn by rotating the wheels. Spin the arm by hand. It also appears that the fire truck is a unique chassis to that body.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys info welcome as usual but wow the inside is cool with the bell and all once I put my youngest to bed I'll take before and after pics


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I cooked the axle gear on my first US1 truck because it wouldn't turn over (dummy me forced it and busted the gear). By the way, they are designed for somewhere near 6 volts, but will fly at 18v!!!  

tubtrack on the bay has repop shoes for the US1 trucks, but his shipping is huge north of the border. Heck, his shipping is high even south of the border. Best bet there is find someone who is ordering stuff from him, and see if they'll get yours and forward them to you. One other option is tubtrack does do a lot of shows. He might be doing Richfield, OH this spring. If you can find someone going to that show (XracerHO is in Ontario and has gone in the past) he might be able to buy them there and mail to you from home.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought about buying some tyco jam car worm gear sets from tubtrack to try in a US-1 chassis. One of his listings says that they might work but he couldn't verify it. Anyone ever try them?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

You know for such a small car the chassis is pretty ingenious to say the least worm gear turns spins the axel and the gear for the bell cool idea to bad kids today are stuck in front of the boob toob and such my little guy god love him loves sitting and watching and racing as time permits between him and my oldest I know this hobby will carry on


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I never tried the jam car gears so I can only speculate. There may be modifications required to fit the axle gear on a US1 axle, or the mesh might be off which would mean they wouldn't work as reliably or last as long.


----------



## aflex (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi JonnySlots,

I know only two methods of taking print of chassis number.
1st one is white paper method and 2nd one is soap method.
For white paper method only you need to put white paper on chassis no. then rub the no. with a pencil, you'll have a pencil sketch of the no. imprinted on chassis.
And 2nd one is also similar as 1st one only you need soap and put it on your chassis number and gives some pressure on it. I think they will give a print. And it will help you in finding your chassis no.
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, what a trip!! I had never seen the airport function before!! :lol: I'd love to see TYCO reborn with this stuff again. Talk about making slots and trains fun!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

slotcardan, 

I may have a second or third elevated log loader. I'm willing to possibly make a trade for either a crane pipe loader or any gas station from the set. LMK

Thanks 
Rob.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

slotcardan said:


> Now the jammer paddle gear from the tyco tcr and command control is the same number of teeth but the gear is narrow compared to the usa1 it will work but you may need to lap or file things a little to get it right. The worm gear is a different radius then the usa1 because the tcr motor sits differently then the usa1.


Ok, thanks. That's what I was hoping to hear. I have a spare chassis and just that paddle gear is messed up. 
Nice setup you got there too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Does anybody have an extra worm gear that's in good shape, off the axel? I'd be willing to pull a resin gear if possible, see how it holds up. Might be worth a try...RM


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And to complicate things further, the rear axle doesn't snap in place, so the axle has to be pulled out of the chassis and the gear at the same time, and re-installed in the same manner.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Use warm water.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Warm water good idea I like the fire station it came with I picked up my fire truck and station for $ 25 maybe a bit pricey but I can find them and if and when I have their in horrible shape and people asking upwards of a hundred bucks.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dont underestimate the power of prayer*



slotcardan said:


> Warm Holy Water LOL!


.... and a coupla hail Marys never hurt when exploiting expansion rate differentials to undo an ancient press fit. 

Warm the tail of the chassis up, make sure what ever your using to press is squared up .... then say yer prayers.

This trick also works good for most any plastic dealie stuck on a metal dealie.
Like: petrified T-jet dimple hubs, those axle bending Tuff Ones rear hubs, and stuck AFX front wheels.


----------

